# Plant ID



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Can anyone pls let me know of the names of the following?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

first 1 is a type or Cryptocoryne

Second and third are a type of hygrophila

Both are easy to grow. The hygro grows very fast and is a great plant. You can cut it and re plant the cut portion because its a stem plant


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, they do grow quickly and I already have excess and I would ike to sell the others that's why i posted this as I have no idea of their names. Thanks jbyoung0008!


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Other plants that I also have that I have no idea of their names


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The 1st one in the other post is a Alternanthera Reineckii "rosefolia\pinky" with an iron deficiency I believe, but I could be wrong.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks effox! I would assume that all my plants have some sort of a deficiency. have yet to start EI dosing.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Iron makes them redish?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If I recall correctly yes. I'm by far a plant expert though, never did quite get my dosing\co2 regiment quite right.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

This one has not yet been identified


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like it might still be in emerged state. How long have you had it for? It's probably another hygrophila. You can also use this website to help ID plants. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php

It doesn't have every plant out there but probably about 90% of them out there, so most likely anything you can find in a store.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Had it just for a week.

Thanks reckon


----------

